# Navigazione a singhiozzo [Risolto]

## Kardo

Ciao,  

da qualche giorno il mio pinguino sta male, il caricamento delle pagine è diventato qualcosa di estenuante!

Per caricare la home page del portale di Gentoo ci vuole minimo un minuto.

Ho escluso problemi di linea perchè con Windows navigo tranquillamente .

Se pingo google impiego 65 ms , ma il fatto è che ci vuole un sacco prima di ottenere la risposta !!!

Quando scarico un sorgente con emerge , ci vuole parecchio tempo prima di collegarsi al server ma una volta che il download è partito scarico a banda piena 

 :Shocked: 

Una situazione del genere mi era capitata già diverse settimane fa , ma al tempo non avevo stupidamente verificato con Windows ed ho attribuito la lentezza a problemi di linea......il tutto si è risolto in qualche giorno.

Ma adesso il problema si ripete ed è collegato solo al pinguozzo.

Cosa posso controllare?Last edited by Kardo on Sun Nov 18, 2007 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Super_Treje

Chiama a raccolta quanti + amici con pc diversi e riprova a casa tua con ognuno di loro se si verifica un problema simile, ovviamente non e' necessario che abbiano gentoo!!

Tu nel frattempo prova con i pc che hai a casa e vedi di capire se riguarda :

1) il tuo pc = prendi un'altro pc tuo o di un tuo amico e riprovate;

2) la tua gentoo = con windows nel tuo pc nessun problema;

3) il tuo modem = ti fai prestare un'altro modem e vedi se il problema persiste;

4) la tua linea = piglia il tuo modem e la tua gentoo e vai da un tuo amico a riprovare;

Cosi' dovresti capire se il problema e' sistematico dove si trova.

Se il problema e' "random" ci vorra' + pazienza ed i test dovranno essere ripetuti + volte.

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

hai configurato un proxy? ip masqueranding inutile? problemi con ppp? configurazione di rete sbagliata?

se non posti un minimo di informazioni sulla tua configurazione nessuno può aiutarti.

L'unica che mi viene mente, scrutando nella mia sfera di cristallo, è che potresti aver impostato staticamente dei dns che il tuo ISP sta abbandondando e non funzionano più bene. Prova a cambiarli.

----------

## MajinJoko

Usi gli stessi server dns in windows e in linux?

----------

## Kardo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai configurato un proxy? ip masqueranding inutile? problemi con ppp? configurazione di rete sbagliata?
> 
> se non posti un minimo di informazioni sulla tua configurazione nessuno può aiutarti.
> 
> L'unica che mi viene mente, scrutando nella mia sfera di cristallo, è che potresti aver impostato staticamente dei dns che il tuo ISP sta abbandondando e non funzionano più bene. Prova a cambiarli.

 

Sinceramente non saprei proprio che info darvi , il sistema è in piedi da quasi un anno ed è sempre andato benone , non è una nuova installazione.....

Niente proxy o ip masqueranding , uso  client dhcp che prende i dati dal router dove non sono mai stati impostati manualmente i dns

Di recente (settimana scorsa)  ho installato Blender ma non trovo il nesso con il problema   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cercherò di fare dei test come consigliato da super Treje per vedere che succede.

Ciauz e grazie a tuttiLast edited by Kardo on Sun Nov 18, 2007 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

Ho come l'impressione che i dns non risolvano come devono e sbaglio? prova a usare dei DNS open =) se dici che prima che ti risponda passa almeno un minuto può darsi che tu abbia 2 dns e uno dei due vada in timeout

controlla in /etc/resolv.conf se ne hai due e invertili  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kardo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ho come l'impressione che i dns non risolvano come devono e sbaglio? prova a usare dei DNS open =) se dici che prima che ti risponda passa almeno un minuto può darsi che tu abbia 2 dns e uno dei due vada in timeout
> 
> controlla in /etc/resolv.conf se ne hai due e invertili 

 

E' si, un dns è morente    :Rolling Eyes: 

Li ho invertiti e sembra andare un pochino  meglio (ma non troppo). 

Ad ogni avvio del sistema vengono riscritti in resolv.conf oppure rimangono quelli?

Mi consigli di usare i dns che ci sono su OpenDNS, c'è qualche limitazione/svantaggio ?

----------

## djinnZ

se li specifichi in resolv.conf restano quelli.

gli opendns per me sono appena appena più lenti (non tanto da darmene cura) ma le prestazioni sono costanti ovunque vado e soprattutto non ti levi la testa con le pubblicità del viagra e gli enlarge your penis ogni volta che sbagli a digitare un indirizzo (causa software governativo del piffero non posso usare sempre linux e non posso sempre far passare per il proxy tutto quando sono in ufficio, accidenti a loro).

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se li specifichi in resolv.conf restano quelli.
> 
> gli opendns per me sono appena appena più lenti (non tanto da darmene cura) ma le prestazioni sono costanti ovunque vado e soprattutto non ti levi la testa con le pubblicità del viagra e gli enlarge your penis ogni volta che sbagli a digitare un indirizzo (causa software governativo del piffero non posso usare sempre linux e non posso sempre far passare per il proxy tutto quando sono in ufficio, accidenti a loro).

 

scusa ma io con opendsl se scrito dominio.it mi manda alla pagina di ricerca... se scrivo dominio.it con un altro dns va....  su opendns devo aggiungere il "www" davanti... bah... non mi è mai piaciuto molto opendns...

----------

## Kardo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se li specifichi in resolv.conf restano quelli.
> 
> gli opendns per me sono appena appena più lenti (non tanto da darmene cura) ma le prestazioni sono costanti ovunque vado 

 

Vista la situazione attuale dei miei DNS , gli openDNS  vanno che è na spada !!

Grazie a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

